
Book Review - 'Intelligence and How to Get It,' by Richard E. Nisbett - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/29/books/review/Holt-t.html?ref=review&pagewanted=all
======
tokenadult
Good review of a good book. The author, Nisbett, is very meticulous about
citing primary research sources in his book, even though it is written for a
popular readership.

Another good book on closely related topics is What Intelligence Tests Miss by
Keith Stanovich.

[http://yalepress.yale.edu/yupbooks/book.asp?isbn=97803001238...](http://yalepress.yale.edu/yupbooks/book.asp?isbn=9780300123852)

[http://www.amazon.com/What-Intelligence-Tests-Miss-
Psycholog...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Intelligence-Tests-Miss-
Psychology/dp/030012385X)

------
rfreytag
"Success in life depends on intelligence, which is measured by I.Q. tests."

What happened to emotional intelligence? Aren't there studies that show that
this is at least as important to success in life?

------
simplegeek
That articles requires a login.Any other versions? Thanks!

~~~
spydez
There are a few ways to get around nytimes.com logins. My favorite is setting
my referrer to google.com. Runner-up is BugMeNot.

